# суд за антисемитизм



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> В том же 1929 некто И. Зильберман в «Еженедельнике советской юстиции» (№ 4) сетовал, что через нарсуды Московской губернии за год прошло слишком мало дел об антисемитизме: по Москве – всего 34 (то есть каждые 10 дней – где-нибудь в Москве суд *за* антисемитизм)


Am I right that this is Odessa or Black Sea slang, i.e. meaning 15 in the Russian Wiktionary where за means о/про? It should really be об антисемитизме, right? Maybe because A.S. was born in Kislovodsk, he was basically a Kuban native and therefore had some of the Black Sea phrases in his Russian?


----------



## Kalaus

No, "_судить_ кого-то *за* что-то" is a legitimate expression. "_Суд _за что-то" might sound more colloquial, but is grammatically correct and is not slang or dialect. A more formal way to say the same thing would be "судебный процесс *по делу об* антисемитизме", but there's nothing wrong with "суд *за* что-то".

I'm afraid "суд *об* антисемитизме" doesn't work in Russian.


----------



## Maroseika

Slangish за might be used like:
Ну, и что вы скажете за суд? (о суде, про суд).

With all that, суд за что-либо sounds bad for me, although судить за что-либо is quite natural.


----------



## Vovan

Kalaus said:


> судебный процесс *по делу об* антисемитизме


Also: по статье об антисемитизме, по обвинению в антисемитизме.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Slangish за might be used like:
> Ну, и что вы скажете за суд? (о суде, про суд).
> 
> With all that, суд за что-либо sounds bad for me, although судить за что-либо is quite natural.


Что мешает считать нормальными выражениями «суд за терроризм/бандитизм/мошенничество/воровство/грабёж/разбой/изнасилование/долги по коммуналке/сокрытие 22 миллионов рублей налогов/возведение дома в нарушение лесного законодательства»?


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Что мешает считать нормальными выражениями «суд за терроризм/бандитизм/мошенничество/воровство/грабёж/разбой/изнасилование/долги по коммуналке»?


Ну как-то трудно в одну форму вместить всё сразу - и практику, и заседание суда, и процесс как осуждение.

Вообще говоря, вас могут _осудить _за что-то, а пока идёт суд - ваша вина не доказана. Хотя Солженицыну по идее должно было быть лучше об этом известно.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Ну как-то трудно в одну форму вместить всё сразу - и практику, и заседание суда, и процесс как осуждение.
> Вообще говоря, вас могут _осудить _за что-то, а пока идёт суд - ваша вина не доказана. Хотя Солженицыну по идее должно было быть лучше об этом известно.


Солженицыну по собственному опыту было прекрасно известно, что в те времена подсудимого могли считать виновным ещё до вынесения приговора - с момента предъявления обвинения.

В словаре Гуськовой и Сотина, например,  «суд» толкуется следующим образом:

суд
-а, м.
1) Государственный орган, ведающий разрешением гражданских споров и рассмотрением уголовных дел.
2) Здание, помещение, в котором находится такой орган.
3) собир. Судьи.
4) Судебный процесс, разбирательство гражданского или уголовного дела.
5) (чего или какой) Общественный орган, избираемый из членов какого-л. коллектива для разбирательства дел, связанных с недостойным поведением кого-л.
6) Разбирательство чьей-л. вины частным лицом, облеченным правом власти над кем-л. или просто группой лиц, без ведома властей.
7) перен., кого/чего Мнение, суждение, оценка.

«Суд» в вышеприведённых примерах соответствует значению 4).

В словаре Ефремовой трактовка несколько иная, но тоже охватывает значения в примерах:
суд
м.
1. Государственный орган, ведающий разрешением гражданских споров и уголовных дел.
отт. Помещение для судебных заседаний.
2. Общественный орган, избираемый из членов какого-либо коллектива для разбирательства дел, связанных с недостойным поведением кого-либо.
отт. Разбирательство дел в таких органах.
3. Судебный процесс.
4. Судебное заседание.
5. Те, кто судит; судьи.
6. перен. разг. Мнение, суждение, заключение о ком-либо, чем-либо.
отт. Наказание, возмездие.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Солженицыну по собственному опыту было прекрасно известно, что в те времена подсудимого могли считать виновным ещё до вынесения приговора - с момента предъявления обвинения.


В 1929 г. он был он был ребенком, так что по своему опыту не мог знать; а самого его судили военным судом.
Считать виновным - одно, судить - другое.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> В 1929 г. он был он был ребенком, так что по своему опыту не мог знать; а самого его судили военным судом.
> Считать виновным - одно, судить - другое.


Судебная система и практика не претерпели существенных изменений за 20 с лишним лет при Сталине, да и военный суд - отнюдь не товарищеский, а ещё более скорый на расправу по сравнению с гражданским. 
Вопрос же был в том, насколько общепринятыми могли быть выражения типа «суд за ...», как показано выше.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вопрос же был в том, насколько общепринятыми могли быть выражения типа «суд за ...», как показано выше.


Ну так приведите какие-либо данные на этот счёт. Изначально же вы обращались к общей логике, в современном понимании:


Rosett said:


> Что мешает считать нормальными выражениями «суд за терроризм/бандитизм/мошенничество/воровство/грабёж/разбой/изнасилование/долги по коммуналке/сокрытие 22 миллионов рублей налогов/возведение дома в нарушение лесного законодательства»?


Если сказать "В 1984 году его судили за разбой", это работает - фактически в роли сов. вида со значением "осудили", аналогично двувидовым формам вроде "короновали". Могут сказать "сейчас судят за..." - и это понятно, как разговорное обобщение. Но "суд" - уже более определенное и формальное понятие: либо судебный процесс - как в контексте, либо система/учреждение. Не то что бы это недопустимо - сказать "суд за ...", это просто неудачное сочетание логически.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> 4) Судебный процесс, разбирательство гражданского или уголовного дела.
> «Суд» в вышеприведённых примерах соответствует значению 4).


Как раз в этом и видится проблема: 
То есть каждые 10 дней - где-нибудь в Москве судебный процесс за разбой.
То есть каждые 10 дней - где-нибудь в Москве разбирательство дела за разбой.

Что-то мешает в этом "суде за антисемитизм".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Что-то мешает в этом "суде за антисемитизм".


Это разговорный оборот. Правильнее, может быть, юридически было бы написать «суд за дискриминацию по национальному признаку», так как отдельной статьи конкретно за антисемитизм не было и нет.
https://stilett-1.livejournal.com › tag
stilett_1 — LiveJournal
Каждое обращение к ней по фамилии Валерия Райзман встречала истерическим визгом и угрожала подать в суд за дискриминацию по национальному признаку


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Это разговорный оборот. Правильнее, может быть, юридически было бы написать «суд за дискриминацию по национальному признаку», так как отдельной статьи конкретно за антисемитизм не было и нет.


Я вижу это иначе.
"В суд" и "за разбой" - равноправные части словосочетания "подать в суд за разбой" (подать куда? за что?), т.е. оно может быть изменено без ущерба для смысла на "подать за разбой в суд" или "за разбой подать в суд". Предлог "за" относится к "разбой", а "в" - к "суд".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я вижу это иначе.
> "В суд" и "за разбой" - равноправные части словосочетания "подать в суд за разбой" (подать куда? за что?), т.е. оно может быть изменено без ущерба для смысла на "подать за разбой в суд" или "за разбой подать в суд". Предлог "за" относится к "разбой", а "в" - к "суд".


Одно прочтение не исключает другого:

https://1line.info › ... › Криминал
В Алтайском крае состоялся суд за изнасилование 30-летней давности

https://euroradio.fm › v-gomele-sos...
В Гомеле состоялся суд за 170 тонн мяса, испорченного на мясокомбинате

https://www.ural.kp.ru › daily
«Ставил палки в колеса, отравлял нашу жизнь»: группа «Мираж» выиграла ...
Jul 18, 2022 — 15 июля по иску Букреева состоялся суд за товарный знак.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Одно прочтение не исключает другого:


Ваши примеры подтверждают лишь, что такое словоупотребление (и прочтение) имеет место, но это было очевидно и из текста Солженицына. Мне оно представляется, мягко говоря, не безупречным.


----------



## Kalaus

Maroseika said:


> Мне оно представляется, мягко говоря, не безупречным.


Мне тоже. Это выражение разговорное. Есть к чему придраться с точки зрения лексики. Но назвать это просторечием язык не поворачивается: ведь формально никакие грамматические правила здесь не нарушены.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мне оно представляется, мягко говоря, не безупречным.


Но можете ли вы привести здесь объективные аргументы помимо субъективных?


----------



## nizzebro

Вам же отвечали уже - суд это процесс, заседание. Может ли быть "процесс за что-то"? Ругать за что-то состоявшееся можно, но судить (в процессе) - за подачу заявления судят,  что ли?

В "подать в суд за разбой", дополнение "за разбой" относится к "_подать _в суд". (Вообще странно подавать в суд за разбой, и подают заявления скорее _о чём-то_, но ладно). Здесь это причина в представлении того, кто подал, он обосновывает это через "за" - в духе "наказать за". Но те, кто судят, для того и судят, чтобы разобраться (даже если суд по факту подставной). Может, это клевета.

Если говорят "его судят за разбой" - то этим передают не точное значение судебного процесса как разбирательства, а обобщают факты в разговорной манере: сам _говорящий _уверен в факте разбоя_;_ преступник задержан и сейчас в суде, его несомненно осудят - и, возможно, в данный момент выносят приговор. То есть, его фактически осуждают, "наказывают за ...". Но существительное "суд" - это строго выяснение вины (если только не "его ждёт Божий суд за его грехи" - где всё известно заранее, так что это не разбирательство, а, опять-таки, именно наказание, или, скажем так, фильтрация - и, он "_ждёт _за его грехи", а не "проходит").


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> суд это процесс, заседание. Может ли быть "процесс за что-то"?


Вполне может быть. Например:
https://litresp.ru › garodi-rozhe › os...
Основополагающие мифы израильской политики - Роже Гароди
ЛИКРА затеяла против нас процесс за "антисемитизм и призыв к расовой дискриминации". Адвокат Жака Фове заявил, что не нужно путать с еврейской общиной и еще ...

https://forum.md › ...
EBРОПА УМЕРЛА В АУШВИЦЕ
Jan 26, 2009 — наверно на них срочно надо организовать процесс за антисемитизм.. можно послать моссад, чтоб "разобрались"


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Вполне может быть. Например:


Трудно придумать косноязычие, которому не найдется пример в Интернете. Но такие примеры ничего не доказывают и не объясняют. "Процесс за" звучит еще хуже, чем "суд за". 

Что касается аргументов, я их уже привел (в какое словосочетание входит предлог "за").


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Трудно придумать косноязычие, которому не найдется пример в Интернете. Но такие примеры ничего не доказывают и не объясняют. "Процесс за" звучит еще хуже, чем "суд за".
> 
> Что касается аргументов, я их уже привел (в какое словосочетание входит предлог "за").


Вы привели объективные аргументы по другому поводу. По поводу предмета обсуждения были только ваши субъективные представления.


Maroseika said:


> Мне оно представляется, мягко говоря, не безупречным.


В чём именно небезупречно выражение в названии темы, которое и так очевидно?


Maroseika said:


> Ваши примеры подтверждают лишь, что такое словоупотребление (и прочтение) имеет место, но это было очевидно и из текста Солженицына.


----------



## Vovan

Возможно, тем, кому сильно не нравится "суд (=судебное разбирательство) за (преступление)", мешает интерференция бесспорных употреблений "суд за", а именно: "суд за наследство", "подать в суд за что-то":
_В Москве начался суд за наследство Александра Градского._​_Можно ли подать в суд за оскорбление?_​​​Замечу, что "суд (=разбирательство) за преступление" окказионально присутствует в литературе 19-21 столетий:

_И теперь на практикѣ оказывается, что судъ за убийство не возбуждаетъ въ массѣ особенно сильного интереса. _(Перевод с английского; издание редакции журнала "Дело", 1873.)​_Они ни в грош не ставили предупреждение начальника отделения, что возможен суд за убийство._ (Святослав Рыбас, "Избранное".)​_Муртаза, тот, что раздавил пальцами таракана, ждал суда за убийство односельчанина, укравшего у него осла._ (Евгений Чижов, "Перевод с подстрочника".)​
При этом, безусловно, употреблений типа "отдать/пойти под суд за (преступление)", "подать в суд за (преступление)", "грозить судом за (преступление)" в литературе находится несоизмеримо больше.


----------

